# Signal Operator QL5 course description



## MikeL (7 Feb 2013)

Looking for a write up describing what was taught on the Signal Operator QL5 course.  All I can find on the CFSCE site is the description for ACISS courses.


Example of what I am looking for

This is the write up for the ACISS DP2 course - looking for essentially the same thing,  just for Sig Op QL5.


> Qualification Title: Army Communication fnd Information Systems Specialist - Det 2 I/C (DP2 Pri 2)
> 
> Competency: AKOX/AKOM
> 
> ...


http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/cfsce-eecfc/Catalogue/Catalogue-eng.asp


Thanks


----------



## Rheostatic (7 Feb 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## chrisf (7 Feb 2013)

Describing for what purpose?


----------



## MikeL (7 Feb 2013)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Describing for what purpose?



Nothing sinister...  just getting descriptions of some courses I've attended in the CF so civilian employers can understand my experience/qualifications.


----------



## chrisf (7 Feb 2013)

That's what I was guessing, and more importantly why I asked.

Do you have a copy of of the "translating military skils to civillian terms" manual? If not, PM me.


----------

